# Mower and edger



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been relieved of my yard boy duties. I now have a very good craftsman mower and McClain edger for sale.
Craftsman 7.5 hp self propelled rear bagger mower.............$150
McClain 5.5 hp 9" edger...............$150
Both are in very good condition and run perfectly. Edger blade is vertical and horizontal adjustable.

If interested text me at 71329964two five.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Edger is gone.......all that remains is this very nice Craftsman self propelled mower that needs a new home.


----------

